

Why Search Is iOS 9’s Killer Feature - werencole
http://arc.applause.com/2015/06/23/ios-search-developer-faq-ios-9/

======
werencole
Really, look at the search features coming in iOS 9 and tell me Apple isn't
going after Google's core business. Every search result that comes up in iOS 9
is a click that Google doesn't get. ﻿

